# Allied Carpets on Brixton Hill becoming...SAINSBURYS. Thoughts?



## cassette (Jul 16, 2011)

This is according to the planning permission in the window.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

Really?


----------



## t0m (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup. They're applying for a late license to sell alcohol..


----------



## thriller (Jul 16, 2011)

Not too bothered. Allied Carpets is too expensive. The shop always looks practically empty. Went in there to buy carpet for my flat. Way over priced. Went to Budget Carpets opposite Argos. Much better value for money and beat the likes of Allied Carpets and Carpet Right by a country mile.


----------



## B-Town (Jul 16, 2011)

there is already a thread on this, from about a month ago. 

Split opinion, typical U75 don't like anything corporate, those that live close are pleased they don't have to treck to Tesco


----------



## Onket (Jul 16, 2011)

Thoughts?

Good time to buy a carpet.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 16, 2011)

Too late. All carpets gone. But there is a Carpet Right on the other end of water lane

But hurry, it'll be a Waitrose soon.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Too late. All carpets gone. But there is a Carpet Right on the other end of water lane
> 
> But hurry, it'll be a Waitrose soon.


 
Good news, I need some more hummus


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 16, 2011)

no no no... a Lidl or Aldi please...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wicked


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

cassette said:


> This is according to the planning permission in the window.


 
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/350551-Another-Sainsbury-s-on-Brixton-Hill?highlight=sainsbury%27s


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/350595-The-Big-Supermarkets-in-Brixton-list?highlight=sainsbury%27s

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/344192-Brixton-chitter-chatter-news-and-updates-%28part-3%29?highlight=sainsbury%27s


----------



## leanderman (Jul 16, 2011)

Source tells me that oversubscribed Corpus Christi RC school wanted the allied carpets site but was outbid by sainsbury's which is putting up £1.2million a year.

Since the school has feudal admissions policies and discriminates against non-Catholics, I am not too sad about that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Source tells me that oversubscribed Corpus Christi RC school wanted the allied carpets site but was outbid by sainsbury's which is putting up £1.2million a year.
> 
> Since the school has feudal admissions policies and discriminates against non-Catholics, I am not too sad about that.


 
I love it when lapsed catholics suddenly start going church again as soon as they've had a baby, just so they can get their kid into CC


----------



## Onket (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 17, 2011)

Onket said:


> Do you?


 
Are you a lapsed Catholic?


----------



## saltounpepper (Jul 18, 2011)

Dollar signs in the eyes of the Lambeth parking enforcement department?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 18, 2011)

Wha? Another Sainsburys? It's supermakets gone mad!


----------



## Onket (Jul 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Are you a lapsed Catholic?


 
No.

Are you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2011)

Onket said:


> No.
> 
> Are you?


 
I have no idea if I'm protestant/catholic/neither


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Wha? Another Sainsburys? It's supermakets gone mad!


 
The good news is that they are putting in an ATM there. Sorely needed.


----------



## Onket (Jul 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have no idea if I'm protestant/catholic/neither


 
Ok, so my original question, then- Do you really love it when lapsed catholics suddenly start going church again as soon as they've had a baby, just so they can get their kid into CC?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 20, 2011)

Onket said:


> Ok, so my original question, then- Do you really love it when lapsed catholics suddenly start going church again as soon as they've had a baby, just so they can get their kid into CC?


 
That's what I'm going to do.


----------



## Onket (Jul 20, 2011)

Minnie will love it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2011)

leanderman said:


> The good news is that they are putting in an ATM there. Sorely needed.


 
Why?  Plenty of the shops have them, or do you mean one that doesn't charge?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2011)

Onket said:


> Ok, so my original question, then- Do you really love it when lapsed catholics suddenly start going church again as soon as they've had a baby, just so they can get their kid into CC?


 
Oh shut up Onkey


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jul 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why?  Plenty of the shops have them, or do you mean one that doesn't charge?


 
£1.85 is well steep.


----------



## paolo (Jul 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why?  Plenty of the shops have them, or do you mean one that doesn't charge?


 
Sainsbury's ATMs don't charge.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Sainsbury's ATMs don't charge.


 
Exactly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 20, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Exactly.


 
Post Office in Elm Park has a cashpoint


----------



## paolo (Jul 20, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Post Office in Elm Park has a cashpoint


 
Sure, but better to (also) have one nearer the bus stops that people from that bit of the hill use.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 20, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Sure, but better to (also) have one nearer the bus stops that people from that bit of the hill use.


 
And, more important, on the school walk for me!

I guess Sainsbury uses the ATM as a lure.


----------



## supercity (Jul 23, 2011)

Public service announcement: You can withdraw cash for free over the counter at the Post Office. Can never understand why people use that £1.50 cash machine in NISA inside PO opening hours.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2011)

supercity said:


> Public service announcement: You can withdraw cash for free over the counter at the Post Office. Can never understand why people use that £1.50 cash machine in NISA inside PO opening hours.



I never knew that!


----------



## Pat24 (Jul 26, 2011)

so, when will sainsbury's open then?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2011)

supercity said:


> Public service announcement: You can withdraw cash for free over the counter at the Post Office. Can never understand why people use that £1.50 cash machine in NISA inside PO opening hours.


 
What do you need to take with you to do that?


----------



## leanderman (Jul 26, 2011)

Pat24 said:


> so, when will sainsbury's open then?


 
They have applied for planning for a new shop facade, with ramp and ATM.

I suppose they need to wait for approval

Then they can fit the place out.


----------



## tulsehilltom (Jul 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> What do you need to take with you to do that?


 
Just your debit card and pin. They're on the LINK system.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 27, 2011)

tulsehilltom said:


> Just your debit card and pin. They're on the LINK system.


 
So the person at the counter at the post office does what with your card and pin?


And hello,newbie.


----------



## supercity (Jul 29, 2011)

I just realised someone beat me to the reply but can't delete post. Nothing to see here, move on. Sorry.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 25, 2011)

Pat24 said:


> so, when will sainsbury's open then?



The new Sainsbury opens in seven weeks, on Friday, October 14, according to a notice in the window.

Employing 25 people, it will open from 7-11, the notice further says.


----------



## newme (Aug 25, 2011)

Gotta be more useful than a carpet store anyway.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 30, 2011)

The carpet warehouse on the corner of Brixton Hill and Lambert Road has recently shut. I've just heard it's going to be a Sainsbury's which doesn't bode well for the four convenience shops between the Catholic church and Blenheim Gardens.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 30, 2011)

noooooooooooooooooooo!!!  Really?  

*sharp intake of breath*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 30, 2011)

Quality thread all round. The title really grabbed me


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

Title edited.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 30, 2011)

Merged


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Merged


Mergited.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 30, 2011)

B-Town said:


> Split opinion, typical U75 don't like anything corporate, those that live close are pleased they don't have to treck to Tesco



1) I live close and I'm quite happy with the existing shops which will now probably be squeezed out.

2) "Treck"? 

3) What else is "typical u75"?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 30, 2011)

good point actually.. I live closer to a (admittedly shit) Tesco and I "trek" to the little shops on Brixton Hill (well the Nisa really) because it has better stuff for me!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> noooooooooooooooooooo!!! Really?
> 
> *sharp intake of breath*


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> good point actually.. I live closer to a (admittedly shit) Tesco and I "trek" to the little shops on Brixton Hill (well the Nisa really) because it has better stuff for me!



I remember seeing on a C4 TV home-budgeting show that corner shops, for a typical family, are much more costly than supermarkets. The difference was something like £2,000 a year. Apparently.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes.. but the Tesco doesn't sell the stuff I want to buy whereas the NISA does.  Not saying I can't buy some stuff in the Tesco and sometimes do, but there is specific stuff they have in NISA that they don't have in Tesco.  I suppose if you did your entire shop in a corner shop it would be more expensive - but living where I do, I do it at a variety of places depending on what I need to get.  It is possible to have some balance.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 30, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> good point actually.. I live closer to a (admittedly shit) Tesco and I "trek" to the little shops on Brixton Hill (well the Nisa really) because it has better stuff for me!


between where i live and where i shop there are three tescos and two sainsburys  and they never see my money


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> between where i live and where i shop there are three tescos and two sainsburys  and they never see my money



Could have been worse: Tesco tried to grab the site of the burnt-out garage/carwash/tyre place further up Brixton Hill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Could have been worse: Tesco tried to grab the site of the burnt-out garage/carwash/tyre place further up Brixton Hill.



Would have preferred a Tesco if we had a choice of Tesco or Sainsbury's.  Would make a great M&S though


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Would have preferred a Tesco if we had a choice of Tesco or Sainsbury's. Would make a great M&S though



Don't worry, it's only a matter of time before CarpetRight at the other end of Water Lane becomes a supermarket ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Don't worry, it's only a matter of time before CarpetRight at the other end of Water Lane becomes a supermarket ...



Too far for me


----------



## Greebo (Aug 30, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Too far for me


Nearly everywhere is too far for you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Nearly everywhere is too far for you.



My elbow's fucked, my knee's fucked etc.

I bought a ceramic planter from the Green Market today.  That was a right pain in the arm to get home


----------



## felixgolightly (Sep 2, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> between where i live and where i shop there are three tescos and two sainsburys  and they never see my money


Shoplifter!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2011)

leanderman said:


> Don't worry, it's only a matter of time before CarpetRight at the other end of Water Lane becomes a supermarket ...



Waitrose?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 2, 2011)

no no.. Lidl/Aldi!  I know I keep saying it but that would be great.  Probably Aldi since we already have the Lidl down Acre Lane.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 2, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> no no.. Lidl/Aldi! I know I keep saying it but that would be great. Probably Aldi since we already have the Lidl down Acre Lane.





Badgers said:


> Waitrose?



Our family finances are far too fragile for a Waitrose!


----------



## supercity (Sep 2, 2011)

Best thing about Waitrose is the red tag policy on sell-by day. You can eat cheaply, AND surprise yourself with a dinner you weren't expecting.


----------



## zosh05 (Sep 7, 2011)

I get why people are so upset about *ANOTHER* Sainsbury's opening in Brixton - but I for one am pleased that I will be able to get cash out without having to pay two pounds for the pleasure! I will continue to shop at Nisa as it is literally next door to my flat and more than just supporting them - their products tend to be cheaper than Sainsbury's local anyway.

Nisa I love your shop and how nice the staff always are to me, but sort it out - I already pay tax, NI and VAT - I should be able to get to my money free or at least not get charged for using my card over the counter!


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 7, 2011)

Is the fruit and veg in Sainsbury's Local the same price as the normal stores?
Do they have special offers ad stuff?


----------



## supercity (Sep 7, 2011)

zosh05 said:


> I get why people are so upset about *ANOTHER* Sainsbury's opening in Brixton - but I for one am pleased that I will be able to get cash out without having to pay two pounds for the pleasure! I will continue to shop at Nisa as it is literally next door to my flat and more than just supporting them - their products tend to be cheaper than Sainsbury's local anyway.
> 
> Nisa I love your shop and how nice the staff always are to me, but sort it out - I already pay tax, NI and VAT - I should be able to get to my money free or at least not get charged for using my card over the counter!



I've said this before somewhere, but you can withdraw cash FOR FREE over the Post Office counter during PO hours with your regular debit card.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 7, 2011)

supercity said:


> I've said this before somewhere, but you can withdraw cash FOR FREE over the Post Office counter during PO hours with your regular debit card.



Yeah, but the queues are always massive.
And you're most likely to need money post midnight...


----------



## supercity (Sep 7, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Yeah, but the queues are always massive.
> And you're most likely to need money post midnight...


Actually, I'm most likely to be tucked up in bed post-midnight, but on the rare occasions I am out late, I make sure I have enough cash to see me through. Oh, and the queues aren't always massive. Other than that, we agree.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 13, 2011)

The new Sainsbury opens tomorrow at 7am. I confess to being excited in a 1950s housewife kind of way. The ATM is in operation already.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2011)

leanderman said:


> The new Sainsbury opens tomorrow at 7am. I confess to being excited in a 1950s housewife kind of way. The ATM is in operation already.



Wonder if it'll be any better than the one further up the Hill


----------



## ajdown (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm still confused why three Sainsburys in the space of well over a mile (tube station, new one, top of the hill) is considered a bad thing when having three pubs, or three shops that sell alcohol, or bus stops, or any number of other options, in the same distance is not.


----------



## innit (Oct 13, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I'm still confused why three Sainsburys in the space of well over a mile (tube station, new one, top of the hill) is considered a bad thing when having three pubs, or three shops that sell alcohol, or bus stops, or any number of other options, in the same distance is not.


Because they are deliberately trying to drive out the successful corner shops and take away their owners' livelihoods?

It does look quite nice though 
And will save me carrying kitty litter too far.  If I don't boycott it...


----------



## ajdown (Oct 13, 2011)

... but the amount of "little shops" that open up in close proximity to each other don't?


----------



## fjydj (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't see kwik stop surviving long unless they're selling totally different stuff, the other stainsbury at the top of the hill badly needs a refit now as it looks a really tatty compared to the new one. What are the opening hours?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 13, 2011)

ajdown said:


> I'm still confused why three Sainsburys in the space of well over a mile (tube station, new one, top of the hill) is considered a bad thing when having three pubs, or three shops that sell alcohol, or bus stops, or any number of other options, in the same distance is not.



Because you're stuck with the mono culture of Sainsbury's.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2011)

ajdown said:


> ... but the amount of "little shops" that open up in close proximity to each other don't?



Supermarkets can afford to sell at lower prices

I think Nisa will survive as it has the Post Office and also does Oyster Cards.  It also had the advantage over a couple of them of selling newspapers.

I think Kwik Stop is going to be hardest hit.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 13, 2011)

My barber (Nas) says the new Sainsburys has been better for his business...


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 13, 2011)

innit said:


> Because they are deliberately trying to drive out the successful corner shops and take away their owners' livelihoods?
> 
> It does look quite nice though
> And will save me carrying kitty litter too far. If I don't boycott it...



And you think those little corner shops are all independently run and owned? Most are parts of little companies with 5-6 other stores and when they team up with NISA/Costcutter/Spar/Londis etc they have pretty decent buying power themselves.

the day of the family-owned corner shop is a thing of the past.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> And you think those little corner shops are all independently run and owned? Most are parts of little companies with 5-6 other stores and when they team up with NISA/Costcutter/Spar/Londis etc they have pretty decent buying power themselves.
> 
> the day of the family-owned corner shop is a thing of the past.



Yes, I think we know that about Nisa and Costcutters, but what about Kwik, one opposite The White Horse and him on the corner of Blenheim Gardens?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, I think we know that about Nisa and Costcutters, but what about Kwik, one opposite The White Horse and him on the corner of Blenheim Gardens?



I don't know the ownership details of those two. I'll ask the BG guys but little shops like that always try to play the stand alone independent.

I'm not really defending Sainsburys here but approximately 98% of corner shops are shite.
I'm growing fond of the Blenheim Gardens place though for its range of soft drinks and confectionary as they always try to get in stuff that has a cheap price tag - eg bottles of Irn Bru are marked 69p whereas in NISA I think charge over a quid.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I don't know the ownership details of those two. I'll ask the BG guys but little shops like that always try to play the stand alone independent.
> 
> I'm not really defending Sainsburys here but approximately 98% of corner shops are shite.
> I'm growing fond of the Blenheim Gardens place though for its range of soft drinks and confectionary as they always try to get in stuff that has a cheap price tag - eg bottles of Irn Bru are marked 69p whereas in NISA I think charge over a quid.



Despite not wanting the Sainsburys, I will be using it as it's nearer so therefore won't have to waste money on fares going to the shitehole up the Hill, but to be honest, there's not a huge amount I can get there that I can't get in the other independent shops.  The things we normally go to Sainsburys for is stuff like Scotch eggs, potato salad, beetroot, jam and cream doughnuts, chocolate eclairs etc.)


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 13, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Despite not wanting the Sainsburys, I will be using it as it's nearer so therefore won't have to waste money on fares going to the shitehole up the Hill, but to be honest, there's not a huge amount I can get there that I can't get in the other independent shops. The things we normally go to Sainsburys for is stuff like Scotch eggs, potato salad, beetroot, jam and cream doughnuts, chocolate eclairs etc.)



Everyone I work with is pleased that there's more options for mid-evening snacks.

It'll be interesting to see how well-stocked the cash machine is, especially at weekends: think of the number of people going to the Windmill, White Horse, Mango Landing, Music Bar and even the Hootananny wanting to take money out. It won't be long before the £60 button is worn out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 13, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Everyone I work with is pleased that there's more options for mid-evening snacks.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how well-stocked the cash machine is, especially at weekends: think of the number of people going to the Windmill, White Horse, Mango Landing, Music Bar and even the Hootananny wanting to take money out. It won't be long before the £60 button is worn out



Not necessarily.  I remember when the Windmill had a machine and young yuppies frequently used it to take out £10.  I tried to point out that wouldn't it be cheaper taking out more considering you're being charged for the privilege, and their response was "it's only £1.50".  Obviously more money than sense , but yeah, I think it will do well because it's a lot more visible and obviously free.  Can see people from The White Horse using that rather than Costcutters/Nisa


----------



## leanderman (Oct 13, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> My barber (Nas) says the new Sainsburys has been better for his business...



The barber shop people are delighted: they do not like the corner shops.

And, whatever the rights and wrongs of Sainsbury coming, it has smartened up a pretty forlorn strip.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 15, 2011)

I went out to buy wine last night. Was going to check out the new Sainsbury's, but there was nowhere convenient to park my bike, so I went up to Nisa, where there are bike stands adjacent.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 15, 2011)

It's not that big is it? The stairwell to the flats above seems to take up a lot of the space.
the bonus is that they stock American Spirit tobacco @ £7.15. About a quid cheaper than NISA


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 15, 2011)

isvicthere? said:


> I went out to buy wine last night. Was going to check out the new Sainsbury's, but there was nowhere convenient to park my bike, so I went up to Nisa, where there are bike stands adjacent.



Maybe they'll put racks in the front if they read this thread   Probably keep the side for deliveries as the carpet place did


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

I went into the new one today and am happy to report they're as shit as all their other branches


----------



## Greebo (Oct 16, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I went into the new one today and am happy to report they're as shit as all their other branches


Note to self - don't bother going there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

Greebo said:


> Note to self - don't bother going there.



3 checkouts, 3 self-service tills, 1 self-service till working, between the 3 operated checkouts, big problems for some reason.  Would have been easier going to Nisa except they don't have cream cakes and stewing beef


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 16, 2011)

isvicthere? said:


> I went out to buy wine last night. Was going to check out the new Sainsbury's, but there was nowhere convenient to park my bike, so I went up to Nisa, where there are bike stands adjacent.



Don't say that!  Now Sainsbury's googling officer will find it and before you know where you are Nisa will have no stand and Sainsbury's will have all the stands.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Don't say that! Now Sainsbury's googling officer will find it and before you know where you are Nisa will have no stand and Sainsbury's will have all the stands.



I'm wondering why he didn't chain it to the poles where the ramp is, unless they're too high?


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 16, 2011)

Well, today I eschewed the big chain and the smaller chain and went to the shop at the end of Blenheim Gardens. Got pricemarked Irn Bru and Chesterfields  and also got the bonus if ripping the piss out of the main guy whose an Arsenal fan.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 17, 2011)

It's quite small and the prices are not great, especially on cleaning stuff.

Still, it has an ATM and a bit of meat and fish to cook with.

Overall, a result (for me).


----------



## paolo (Oct 17, 2011)

*Massively* more expensive for booze.

I price checked.

There's bottles of wine that sell for £4.99 in High Spirits, that are £6.99 in Sainsbury. At the more premium end... Wolf Blass Yellow Label Chard... £7.99 in High Spirits, *£10.49* in Sainsbury.

It's not much better for cans either. £4.79 for four x 440ml Stella!

"Cheap supermaket booze" - in London at least - is a media myth that I'm sure the supermarkets love.

Although I'll be doing some food shopping as Sainsos, I'll be sticking to the local shops for booze. How do supermarkets in London, with massive buying power, get away with being *30%* more expensive than local shops for *exactly the same item*? I can only assume that they get the pull on certain food items, and then coin it from other things from people who don't bother to walk across the road.


----------



## leanderman (Oct 18, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> *Massively* more expensive for booze.
> 
> I price checked.
> 
> ...



Great research.

BTW: the Wolf Blass yellow label chardonnay is much better than it sounds and is rated by some 
wine professionals. It's worth buying ... at High Spirits.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Although I'll be doing some food shopping as *Sainsos*, I'll be sticking to the local shops for booze.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>



Sainsos in Brickers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Sainsos in Brickers.



Quite, although we do need to distinguish between the SW9 and SW2 Sainsos, so no doubt someone will come up with a quaint name for the Hill dwellers


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

Sainsbury Centrale,  Sainsbury Midi and Sainsbury Heights.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Sainsbury Centrale, Sainsbury Midi and Sainsbury Heights.



No, for the Hill itself.  If they're going to make up names for Brixton, what are they going to rename the Hill?

I'm going to The Horse on The Heights


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 18, 2011)

Tally Ho Hill.


----------



## paolo (Oct 18, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Sainsos in Brickers.



Brixters. (Needs a uni scarf, for full effect).


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, for the Hill itself. If they're going to make up names for Brixton, what are they going to rename the Hill?
> 
> I'm going to The Horse on The Heights



Brikky Heights
Uptown Brix





paolo999 said:


> *Massively* more expensive for booze.
> 
> I price checked.
> 
> ...



The only time the supermarkets ever seem cheap for booze is when they have those offers of cases especially the mix and match deals from Morrisons. The rest of the time it's pricey AND warm as opposed to local shops that keep cans in the fridge.
I didn't notice if that Sainsburys had a fridge but the bigger ones don't.
It's way cheaper for tobacco though or at least American Spirit 25g pouches.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

Uptown and Downtown is soooooooooooooo American dahling


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 18, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Uptown and Downtown is soooooooooooooo American dahling



I know...I get reminded of that every day I see the strip malls on Brixton Hill.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 18, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> I know...I get reminded of that every day I see the *strip malls* on Brixton Hill.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 18, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


>



And then when I'm  Downtown I get reminded of the US by Ms Cupcake, MacDonalds, KFC and whatever selse.

We should have had an Albertsons instead of a Sainsburys.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 18, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> And then when I'm Downtown I get reminded of the US by Ms Cupcake, MacDonalds, KFC and whatever selse.
> 
> We should have had an Albertsons instead of a Sainsburys.



You forgot Starfucks


----------



## Rushy (Oct 18, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Brikky Heights
> Uptown Brix



I think the name you are looking for is Brixton Hillioss.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 18, 2011)

Crafty bastards. I just went to a normal Sainsburys and tobacco was 25p cheaper than at "The Local". It's still way cheaper than the rest of that stretch though.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 27, 2011)

The new Sainsburys isn't doing well on the 'stock retention' front. I was in there for 5 minutes this morning and there were two shoplifters. A crackhead girl stuffed a bag full of steak, they apprehended her but she ran away. Then a guy wandered in and stuff his pockets full of cheese and walked out. The girl on the checkout said they've had loads of shoplifters in there since they opened.


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I work there too...but I wasn't in today  Stock retention...oh well.
Where was security? Some of them are ok...there are one or two who aren't so fabulous.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 27, 2011)

There wasn't any security that I could see.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

shakespearegirl said:


> The new Sainsburys isn't doing well on the 'stock retention' front. I was in there for 5 minutes this morning and there were two shoplifters. A crackhead girl stuffed a bag full of steak, they apprehended her but she ran away. Then a guy wandered in and stuff his pockets full of cheese and walked out. The girl on the checkout said they've had loads of shoplifters in there since they opened.



Well if the tills are playing up as they were when I went in last week, they probably know all the staff are gathered round the tills trying to figure them out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> Yes I work there too...but I wasn't in today  Stock retention...oh well.
> Where was security? Some of them are ok...there are one or two who aren't so fabulous.



Hello Afro Medusa.  If we're really really nice to you, will you give us a discount?


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Minnie 
you know...that our store discounts don't come through until we put in 6 months of service? Can you imagine?!? Lol...I am not kidding.
Tills are always playing up...yesterday we ran out of till roll...one of them has a thing for being temperamental and not scanning. The bell that we use to call people to the tills to help when its busy is broken-it broke within the first three days.
Oh by the way the majority of you guys who come in there are really really nice  don't desert us and leave us with the less than nice customers...please?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice try, Ms. Sainsbury PR Woman.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> Hi Minnie
> you know...that our store discounts don't come through until we put in 6 months of service? Can you imagine?!? Lol...I am not kidding.
> Tills are always playing up...yesterday we ran out of till roll...one of them has a thing for being temperamental and not scanning. The bell that we use to call people to the tills to help when its busy is broken-it broke within the first three days.
> Oh by the way the majority of you guys who come in there are really really nice  don't desert us and leave us with the less than nice customers...please?



Well in six months, you should know us all on here so you can give us loads of discounts, so don't go!

As for deserting you, I personally don't really like Sainsburys I'm afraid although I do go in there for stuff I can't get in the other shops along the Hill. I'll give you a wave next time I see you, although I'm guessing your name badge won't say Afro Medusa 

I'll look out for someone with an Afro


----------



## TruXta (Oct 27, 2011)

Would that it were so.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> Oh by the way the majority of you guys who come in there are really really nice  don't desert us and leave us with the less than nice customers...please?


 
oh, none of the people from here who've come in are nice.  Dreadful, the lot of them.   Maybe you mean the hipsters.

Oh, hello and welcome.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

and don't trust any short Scots that go in there.  They are definitely dodgy.


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 27, 2011)

I used to be a temp for Sainsburys a few years ago. I didn't know anyone who worked there who actually shopped there. What do you find in there that you can't get elsewhere?  Those little shops are ok for one or two things but I personally prefer bigger places with more variety...


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> oh, none of the people from here who've come in are nice. Dreadful, the lot of them. Maybe you mean the hipsters.
> 
> Oh, hello and welcome.


Thank you  Hello to you too on this lovely...friday morning (almost...kind of)


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and don't trust any short Scots that go in there. They are definitely dodgy.



I haven't been in yet.  I suppose I will at some point.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> I used to be a temp for Sainsburys a few years ago. I didn't know anyone who worked there who actually shopped there. What do you find in there that you can't get elsewhere? Those little shops are ok for one or two things but I personally prefer bigger places with more variety...



Scotch Eggs
Potato Salad (although you seem to have stopped stocking that)
Chocolate Eclairs
Jam and Cream Doughnuts (although they're not very nice in there anyway)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 27, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I haven't been in yet. I suppose I will at some point.



Keep an eye out for short Scottish women.  They're trouble, big trouble


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and don't trust any short Scots that go in there. They are definitely dodgy.



I made "friends" with what my colleague described as a "Crack 'ho" the other day. Honestly, I was trying to get away but she wouldn't leave me alone...AHHHHHH 
It was only a few days later that another colleague said that just down Brixton Water Lane towards Tulse Hill its practically the Red Light District (and yes he was approached by a woman who asked for a cigarette but because I was there she didn't ask if he wanted business).
I didn't know that. I have a LOT to learn...


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Keep an eye out for short Scottish women. They're trouble, big trouble



Ha ha, well I used to live/study in Scotland...I will keep my eye out for "trouble"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> I made "friends" with what my colleague described as a "Crack 'ho" the other day. Honestly, I was trying to get away but she wouldn't leave me alone...AHHHHHH
> It was only a few days later that another colleague said that just down Brixton Water Lane towards Tulse Hill its practically the Red Light District (and yes he was approached by a woman who asked for a cigarette but because I was there she didn't ask if he wanted business).
> I didn't know that. I have a LOT to learn...



If you want to know more about that type of thing, google Josephine Avenue


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

Why are you called Afro Medusa?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2011)

Is this new sainsburys open already then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Is this new sainsburys open already then?



No


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 28, 2011)

Where is Josephine Avenue? Oh...there is a song I really like called Pasilda and its by DJs who call themselves Afro Medusa...
Just borrowed the name. I guess if I bothered to look after my hair properly it would be an Afro...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> Where is Josephine Avenue? Oh...there is a song I really like called Pasilda and its by DJs who call themselves Afro Medusa...
> Just borrowed the name. I guess if I bothered to look after my hair properly it would be an Afro...



Josephine Avenue is next door to Brixton Water Lane.  Google Josephine Avenue and prostitutes.  Also google Josephine Avenue and muggers whilst you're at it, just in case you fancy walking down there.  It's a lovely street


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No



What are you all talking about then?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> Where is Josephine Avenue?



It's a trick road; never trust it.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-josephine-avenue-deception.127865/


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh, minnie!  Why are you being such a sleazemonger?

Josephine _is_ a lovely street.  Very leafy and it has a very very old oak tree there too.


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm reading your posts on the Josephine Avenue muggings thread 
On the way in I walk up Brixton Water Lane. On the way home I walk down Brixton Hill to Brixton to get the bus. Its further but hey...the security guard told me not to walk down Brixton Water Lane at night. Apparently that pub (Mango something?) has some weird people too.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

That'd be minnie.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Oh, minnie! Why are you being such a sleazemonger?
> 
> Josephine _is_ a lovely street. Very leafy and it has a very very old oak tree there too.



I already said it's a lovely street.  Not my fault it didn't used to be a lovely street.  Fair enough, it's pleasing to look at, but it did used to be dodgy as fuck.  I can't count the number of people I know that were mugged down there or propositioned by kerb crawlers years ago


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> I'm reading your posts on the Josephine Avenue muggings thread
> On the way in I walk up Brixton Water Lane. On the way home I walk down Brixton Hill to Brixton to get the bus. Its further but hey...the security guard told me not to walk down Brixton Water Lane at night. Apparently that pub (Mango something?) has some weird people too.



Mango Landing?  Oh Jesus, mind that place.  Short Scotspeople hang out there as well


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Oh, minnie! Why are you being such a sleazemonger?
> 
> Josephine _is_ a lovely street. Very leafy and it has a very very old oak tree there too.



An old oak tree...sorry to go off topic but that reminds me of Alton Towers.
Anyone been on Hex?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I already said it's a lovely street. Not my fault it didn't used to be a lovely street. Fair enough, it's pleasing to look at, but it did used to be dodgy as fuck. I can't count the number of people I know that were mugged down there or propositioned by kerb crawlers years ago



But Afro Medusa isn't going to be visiting Josephine Avenue in 2007.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> But Afro Medusa isn't going to be visiting Josephine Avenue in 2007.



I didn't direct her/him to that thread.  I was just explaining to him/her why it's got that reputation as that's what she/he has been told by a colleague


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 28, 2011)

And probably not in 2011 either lest I run into my new "friend" from the other day 
What a lost soul, I felt so bad. She kept hugging me-the security guard told me to go home and scrub myself


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I didn't direct her/him to that thread. I was just explaining to him/her why it's got that reputation as that's what she/he has been told by a colleague



Yes I'm a *her/she*.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> Yes I'm a *her/she*.



That narrows the staff down a bit then


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 28, 2011)

just ever so slightly ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> just ever so slightly ...



Age?  Weight?  Height?  Bank Account No?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2011)

just cough afro medusa every time you're near a female member of staff.


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 28, 2011)

Age-I'm not young...but not ancient.
Weight-I'm not skinny
Height-I'm not tall.
When you cough, I'd be happy to show you where the covonia/buttercup syrup/tixylix etc. is


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> Age-I'm not young...but not ancient.
> Weight-I'm not skinny
> Height-I'm not tall.
> When you cough, I'd be happy to show you where the covonia/buttercup syrup/tixylix etc. is



Well some 20-year-olds consider themselves not young and consider anyone over 30 ancient


----------



## Afro Medusa (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm creeping up to 30...I don't consider the over 30s ancient but for some reason, I don't feel young(maybe its because of friends getting married/having children/being in serious jobs and relationships...whilst I really am not!)
Mind you, I had a customer look at me on self-scan last week who was buying alcohol and said "are you even old enough to approve my purchase?"


----------



## leanderman (Oct 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> But Afro Medusa isn't going to be visiting Josephine Avenue in 2007.



josephine avenue has fewer prostitutes than five years ago and many fewer muggings.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

leanderman said:


> josephine avenue has fewer prostitutes than five years ago and many fewer muggings.



That's 'cos they went all posh and got the road closed off


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's 'cos they went all posh and got the road closed off



But it is interesting that the muggings went down as well.  IIRC Quite a few people were worried that the road closure would make life easier for muggers if there was no passing traffic to deter them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> But it is interesting that the muggings went down as well. IIRC Quite a few people were worried that the road closure would make life easier for muggers if there was no passing traffic to deter them



You'd think so wouldn't you, so I wonder why it swung the other way


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

Although alot of the greenery was cut down on the bit facing Brixton Hill as well and I imagine that was used as a hiding place.  Maybe there's better security lighting from houses?


----------



## leanderman (Oct 28, 2011)

what would further improve safety would be some movement on the fenced-off 'bomb site' at the brixton hill end of the avenue.

a planning application was submitted in may. and still no judgement.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 28, 2011)

leanderman said:


> what would further improve safety would be some movement on the fenced-off 'bomb site' at the brixton hill end of the avenue.
> 
> a planning application was submitted in may. and still no judgement.



Maybe it's down to Party Wall bollox.  My friend used to live in that house (he actually owned the whole house at one stage).  He ended up having to sell off the floors he had left as he couldn't afford the £10,000 someone wanted for party wall works.  He'd had the place since the 70s


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 29, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> ... Wolf Blass Yellow Label Chard... £7.99 in High Spirits, *£10.49* in Sainsbury.



£6.99 on special offer at Waitrose in Balham ...


----------



## leanderman (Oct 29, 2011)

happyshopper said:


> £6.99 on special offer at Waitrose in Balham ...



at that price, it makes sense. decent wine


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> *Massively* more expensive for booze.
> 
> I price checked.
> 
> There's bottles of wine that sell for £4.99 in High Spirits, that are £6.99 in Sainsbury. At the more premium end... Wolf Blass Yellow Label Chard... £7.99 in High Spirits, *£10.49* in Sainsbury.



It's £11 to drink it in the Windmill.

Seriously, these supermarkets are just taking the piss at times aren't they?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 31, 2011)

Except for chocolate, there are hardly any offers on in these places.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 2, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Except for chocolate, there are hardly any offers on in these places.



It's the first time I ever really went into one of these Local/Express places and was pretty shocked at the mark-up compared to bigger branches. They really do lull you into a false sense of security thinking they have decent prices whereas they're often more expensive than local stores. Cheapest price for 40 teabags is £1.49 which is outrageous considering the same item costs 80p in my local Sainsburys.


----------



## Afro Medusa (Nov 4, 2011)

So how goes it in the land of crack 'ho's, endless sirens and terribly marked up prices? I've switched out to night shifts (temporarily...) so am not in tune with what is going on in the day.  Besides the queues on sundays, I hear they are still terrible )
I'll be back on my regular days hopefully from next week...


----------



## Afro Medusa (Nov 4, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Except for chocolate, there are hardly any offers on in these places.


Erm...choccy covered digestives were on offer...does that count? 
As for proper chocolate...I don't know. Those Halloween cadbury mini funsize box things might be reduced to try and get rid...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

Who knows.  I've only been in there once since it opened


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2011)

You can get 2 packets of chocolate digestives for £1.49 in Nisa.

This is an offer I take frequent advantage of.


----------



## Afro Medusa (Nov 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> You can get 2 packets of chocolate digestives for £1.49 in Nisa.
> 
> This is an offer I take frequent advantage of.


Ah. I see....but are they MCVities?  I like collecting the VIP points.  So far all I've claimed for is a Jaffa Cakes mug but hey.


----------



## Afro Medusa (Nov 4, 2011)

You know I don't live in that area so for when I need my biscuit fix...Where is Nisa(in relation to Brixton Hill/Station/Lambert Rd.)? Thanks!!!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2011)

There is a Nisa halfway up Brixton Hill, near the White Horse pub.

But the Nisa where I get my biscuit deal is in Loughborough Junction.

They are not McVities. They are not bad though, for the price.

I can only vouch for the plain chocolate version.


----------



## Afro Medusa (Nov 4, 2011)

I prefer milk choc...but as long as its sweet who cares. I will try them out and get back to you


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2011)

Milk chocolate is for amatuers.


----------



## Afro Medusa (Nov 4, 2011)

how come you're awake so late?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it's down to Party Wall bollox.  My friend used to live in that house (he actually owned the whole house at one stage).  He ended up having to sell off the floors he had left as he couldn't afford the £10,000 someone wanted for party wall works.  He'd had the place since the 70s



Planning now given. But need Rush Common consent as well, whatever that is. And probably Prince Charles's approval too.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 4, 2011)

Rush Common is the strip of green running most of the way up the east side of Brixton Hill (and it encompasses some of Josephine avenue as wel).

In theory no-one's allowed to build on it, but people did in the past; perhaps that site is one of those.

It's why the houses are set back so far on Josephine Avenue.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Rush Common is the strip of green running most of the way up the east side of Brixton Hill (and it encompasses some of Josephine avenue as wel).
> 
> In theory no-one's allowed to build on it, but people did in the past; perhaps that site is one of those.
> 
> It's why the houses are set back so far on Josephine Avenue.



Those particular properties are already set back.  They're not part of that parade of shop.  It's the block before then between Brixton Water Lane and Josephine Avenue.  Maybe then just need to ensure they're not going to build forward of them?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Rush Common is the strip of green running most of the way up the east side of Brixton Hill (and it encompasses some of Josephine avenue as wel).
> 
> In theory no-one's allowed to build on it, but people did in the past; perhaps that site is one of those.
> 
> It's why the houses are set back so far on Josephine Avenue.



so are some of the gardens in josephine avenue on public land?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

leanderman said:


> so are some of the gardens in josephine avenue on public land?



The shops are, ie. the curry place, Cafe on the Hill, the barber, the locksmiths etc. Everything on that block

Here:



> Whilst the 1806 act allowed building on most of the former common, it prohibited erections above the surface of the earth on all the edges - thus producing the present day more or less continuous strips of green on Brixton Hill (eastern side), Josephine Avenue, Helix Gardens and Effra Road (both sides).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

Here, you can see Rush Common marked in white and the encroachment of buildings splitting up that white section. You can see Josephine Avenue outlined on the map.

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...0D772D2091/0/CA49RushCommonandBrixtonHill.pdf


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

Just in case you can't see the white bits I'm talking about, here they are in green!

http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/A4E46A36-B389-4D66-835F-2DAEB1A4D7A6/0/RushCommonMap.pdf


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

Am I on _common_ land?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Am I on _common_ land?



Although it was a common, it's private land. No you're not, nor are you in the Brixton Conservation Area. It ends at Renton Close *

I think anyway. Your garden may be in the enclosure area but I'm not sure if the building itself is. It doesn't look like it is though

*That's a joke btw


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

Phew.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Phew.



Got yourself in a bit of a panic there didn't you


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 4, 2011)

How would I have ever lived it down, minnie?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> How would I have ever lived it down, minnie?



It's alright, you're not a member of the Rush Common Private Collective and even if you were, it's the class of neighbour that counts, and look what lovely neighbours you have


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's alright, you're not a member of the Rush Common Private Collective and even if you were, it's the class of neighbour that counts, and look what lovely neighbours you have



So, from the map, some of Rush Common has been enclosed and privatised.

For example, every front garden in Josephine and Helix.

How was that possible?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

leanderman said:


> So, from the map, some of Rush Common has been enclosed and privatised.
> 
> For example, every front garden in Josephine and Helix.
> 
> How was that possible?



Now, if you'd read what I sent you, you'd see that it says:



> Whilst the 1806 act allowed building on most of the former common, it prohibited erections above the surface of the earth on all the edges - thus producing the present day more or less continuous strips of green on Brixton Hill (eastern side), Josephine Avenue, Helix Gardens and Effra Road (both sides).



Do I have to do all the sodding hard work round here?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2011)

In fact, I may go out tonight to stake a claim on a bit of Rush Common before it has all gone


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Now, if you'd read what I sent you, you'd see that it says:
> 
> Do I have to do all the sodding hard work round here?



But the patchwork nature of the front gardens in Josephine and Helix makes it look like in some cases people have enclosed land and, in others, not. Opportunism?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

leanderman said:


> But the patchwork nature of the front gardens in Josephine and Helix makes it look like in some cases people have enclosed land and, in others, not. Opportunism?



Not really sure how that works out to be honest 

The boundaries of the original Rush Common are a sort of triangle shape, so maybe those houses that aren't in green aren't included in the Act.  That bit of Helix Road that's in green may have been part of the original common and it's their gardens that are part of the common rather than the buildings themselves.  The buildings themselves are in the Brixton Conservation Area, but it looks like maybe garden areas are part of Rush Common

I'm getting all confused now but I know what I mean


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm also wondering if you're confusing the big gardens in Helix Gardens with Helix Road?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm also wondering if you're confusing the big gardens in Helix Gardens with Helix Road?



I get the difference. But it does look a mix-up, especially along Josephine.

I am going to claim a strip there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

leanderman said:


> I get the difference. But it does look a mix-up, especially along Josephine.
> 
> I am going to claim a strip there


 
I'm not sure which bit of Josephine is confusing you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's an older map for you

http://www.british-history.ac.uk/image.aspx?compid=49855&filename=figure0368-072-a.gif&pubid=368


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Here's an older map for you
> 
> http://www.british-history.ac.uk/image.aspx?compid=49855&filename=figure0368-072-a.gif&pubid=368



on the north side of Josephine it seems no one has ownership of those lozenge-shaped bits of green, but south (leander side) of the road they have. yet in some places on the south too, paths cut through and it looks communal. in helix gardens, it's a complete stockade, I agree

Either way, I wonder whether the land was creepily encroached on. Or formally purchased.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Here's an older map for you
> 
> http://www.british-history.ac.uk/image.aspx?compid=49855&filename=figure0368-072-a.gif&pubid=368



whoah! before the building of the tulse hill estate, the houses fronting on to the hill had gardens the size of farms


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

leanderman said:


> on the north side of Josephine it seems no one has ownership of those lozenge-shaped bits of green, but south (leander side) of the road they have. yet in some places on the south too, paths cut through and it looks communal. in helix gardens, it's a complete stockade, I agree
> 
> Either way, I wonder whether the land was creepily encroached on. Or formally purchased.



I'm afraid you've lost me. Can't you use paint and draw a circle round the bit you mean?

Do you mean the properties facing Brixton Hill?


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm afraid you've lost me. Can't you use paint and draw a circle round the bit you mean?
> 
> Do you mean the properties facing Brixton Hill?


the properties along josephine avenue, the bit where the big tree is. where people drive in and park and stuff. opposite appach road(s) and leander road


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

Right, so the gardens themselves on Josephine are part of Rush Common, but you mean that they have fences, despite it being one long strip, whereas bits of it you can walk through between the houses and gardens (ie. open for the public to walk through)?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 4, 2011)

I see the bit before Apach Road where you can't cut through because it's fenced off


----------



## leanderman (Nov 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Right, so the gardens themselves on Josephine are part of Rush Common, but you mean that they have fences, despite it being one long strip, whereas bits of it you can walk through between the houses and gardens (ie. open for the public to walk through)?



there are gardens on parts of the green zone and not on other parts of the green zone: that is why i am suspicious


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 24, 2011)

That place is so busy all of the time. Where do all the people come from? There's times I walk past and think I should get some tobacco and it's not worth bothering about.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> That place is so busy all of the time. Where do all the people come from? There's times I walk past and think I should get some tobacco and it's not worth bothering about.



Probably the ones that would normally have gone to the one next to the tube station after work


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 24, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Probably the ones that would normally have gone to the one next to the tube station after work



Good point. I guess they take a few from NISA too but I haven't been in there since Sainsbury's opened.
Mr Phone's shop is still busy enough though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Good point. I guess they take a few from NISA too but I haven't been in there since Sainsbury's opened.
> Mr Phone's shop is still busy enough though.



I've only been in the new Sainsbury's once since it opened

Keep forgetting it's there and going up the Hill for cream cakes


----------



## leanderman (Nov 24, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> That place is so busy all of the time. Where do all the people come from? There's times I walk past and think I should get some tobacco and it's not worth bothering about.



The nice people in High Spirits say trade is down.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 24, 2011)

leanderman said:


> The nice people in High Spirits say trade is down.



That was inevitable


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2011)

It's open now, then, is it?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 25, 2011)

leanderman said:


> The nice people in High Spirits say trade is down.



Been in there once. Wrong side of the road for me i'm afraid.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 25, 2011)

teuchter said:


> It's open now, then, is it?



No


----------



## Afro Medusa (Dec 5, 2011)

This is a little overdue...but what was happening in Brixton on friday night?  The buses were diverted and there were massive queues to get on one and the road was closed by the police near the bridge/station...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> This is a little overdue...but what was happening in Brixton on friday night? The buses were diverted and there were massive queues to get on one and the road was closed by the police near the bridge/station...



Accident down Brixton


----------



## Afro Medusa (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok. Thank you!  Have you been in lately for any cream cakes


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

Afro Medusa said:


> Ok. Thank you! Have you been in lately for any cream cakes



Afraid I've stil only been in once 

Get cream cakes in M&S or the Sainsburys up the Hill


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Afraid I've stil only been in once
> 
> Get cream cakes in M&S



You must be rich!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You must be rich!



Chocolate eclairs and jam and cream doughnuts aren't that much more expensive than other supermarkets and they're a hell of a lot cheaper than some £2.50 cupcake


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2011)

You must be rich if you buy £2.50 cupcakes.  Gosh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> You must be rich if you buy £2.50 cupcakes. Gosh.



I've *NEVER *bought a £2.50 cupcake


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've *NEVER *bought a £2.50 cupcake



Quite right too.  It's a false economy. You stick to the £3.50 ones.  You're worth it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Quite right too. It's a false economy. You stick to the £3.50 ones. You're worth it.



*swishes strand of hair*


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2011)

Do you get the ones with the disposable gold-plated tongs so as not to ruin your manicure?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Do you get the ones with the disposable gold-plated tongs so as not to ruin your manicure?



I've *never *had a manicure in my life


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2011)

Saves you from ruining it, I suppose.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Saves you from ruining it, I suppose.



No nails to ruin I'm afraid.  I keep my short.  Can't type with nails


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2011)

Has it opened now, then?


----------



## paolo (Dec 7, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Quite right too.  It's a false economy. You stick to the £3.50 ones.  You're worth it.



I now have a strange image of a woman rubbing cupcakes into her hair in a shower. 

(Well, I say strange - I mean it's been awhile since I looked at that website.)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Has it opened now, then?



Soon teuchter, soon

Have patience


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 7, 2011)

What's to be opened?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> What's to be opened?



Waitrose


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 7, 2011)

You're fuckin' joking right?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> You're fuckin' joking right?



Have yoy read the thread?


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 7, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> You're fuckin' joking right?



Minnie's wrong. It's a Fortnum & Mason Food Hall


----------



## paolo (Dec 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Minnie's wrong. It's a Fortnum & Mason Food Hall



With a helipad.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2011)

twistedAM said:


> Minnie's wrong. It's a Fortnum & Mason Food Hall



Said Waitrose on it last time I went past with a notice for planning permission from Fortnum & Mason


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 19, 2011)

There is a licensing application in for *yet another Sainsbury's* in one of the new blocks forming part of the redevelopment of the Clapham Park estate - it allegedly has a King's Avenue address so may be accessible to Brixton Hillbillies west of Lyham Road.

And the current licensing applications list led me to stumble across the fact that Waitrose have a separate application in for 5 The Pavement, Clapham - currently the Evans womenswear shop. The final nail in the coffin of old-skool pre-gentrification Clapham High Street.

I await the screams of horror from the "more amply proportioned" women of this bit of South London.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 19, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> And the current licensing applications list led me to stumble across the fact that Waitrose have a separate application in for 5 The Pavement, Clapham - currently the Evans womenswear shop. The final nail in the coffin of old-skool pre-gentrification Clapham High Street.
> 
> I await the screams of horror from the "more amply proportioned" women of this bit of South London.


Face, bothered?  IME the Evans website is much better stocked than that branch, the one in Marble Arch, or the one in Morleys.


----------



## Afro Medusa (Jan 1, 2012)

...And a happy new year to you all...


----------



## teuchter (Jan 3, 2012)

It's open now is it?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2012)

How long has Carpetright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





on Tulse Hill got left?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh - I'd been thinking all along that that's the one this thread was on about.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2012)

lang rabbie said:


> There is a licensing application in for *yet another Sainsbury's* in one of the new blocks forming part of the redevelopment of the Clapham Park estate - it allegedly has a King's Avenue address so may be accessible to Brixton Hillbillies west of Lyham Road.
> 
> And the current licensing applications list led me to stumble across the fact that Waitrose have a separate application in for 5 The Pavement, Clapham - currently the Evans womenswear shop. The final nail in the coffin of old-skool pre-gentrification Clapham High Street.
> 
> I await the screams of horror from the "more amply proportioned" women of this bit of South London.



FFS


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Oh - I'd been thinking all along that that's the one this thread was on about.



You are joking aren't you?

Please tell me you are


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2012)

What?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 3, 2012)

No, I am not joking.

Anyway, now the sainsburys is eventually open the thread can be closed and we needn't worry about it any more.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Anyway, now the sainsburys is eventually open the thread can be closed and we needn't worry about it any more.



It brightens up the street


----------



## teuchter (Jan 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> What?



what?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It brightens up the street



The thread or the new sainsburys?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2012)

teuchter said:


> No, I am not joking.
> 
> Anyway, now the sainsburys is eventually open the thread can be closed and we needn't worry about it any more.



It's not


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2012)

teuchter said:


> The thread or the new sainsburys?



Both really. The thread is a bit pithy in places but amusing as a whole.


----------



## Winot (Jan 3, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Both really. The thread is a bit pithy in places but amusing as a whole.



pithy or patchy?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2012)

Winot said:


> pithy or patchy?



Both really.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 3, 2012)

Winot said:


> pithy or patchy?



pitchy?


----------

